#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Английский >  > > >  >  >  Посмотрите, плиз, перевод с английского

## Zarina

Привет! 

Я переводами не занимаюсь, просто текст очень понравился. 

http://www.lamayeshe.com/index.php?s...=998&chid=2442

Feedback, anybody?   :Smilie:  спасибо. 
......................................................................................
*Практика Вверения себя Гуру с Девятью Установками*
Шабкар Цогдрук Рангдрол (последнее обновление 3 апреля 2014 года) 
Автором этой молитвы является лама, обретший высокие духовные достижения, Шабкар Цогдрук Рангдрол. Перевод Ламы Сопы Ринпоче. Запись сделана Лилиан Тоо и Досточтимой Тубтен Декёнг (Дост. Ценла) в Качое Дечен Линг, Аптос, Калифорния в феврале 1999 года. Редактирование – Ник Рибуш и Дост. Констанс Миллер. 

Я прошу сердечного владыку коренного гуру, 
Кто удивительнее всех будд, 
Пожалуйста, благословите меня, чтобы с великим почтением
Продолжал я вверять себя сведущему владыке гуру во всех моих последующих жизнях. 

Осознав, что правильное вверение себя сердечному владыке гуру,
Который является основой всех благих качеств, -
Это корень счастья и добродетели, 
Пусть буду я вверяться ему с великим почтением, 
Не отрекаясь от него даже если это стоит мне жизни. 

Размышляя о важности сведущего гуру,
Пусть позволю я себе покориться его власти. 
1.	Пусть буду я словно послушный сын 
Вести себя точно в согласии с советами моего гуру. 
2.	Даже когда мары, дурные друзья и подобное 
Пытаются разъединить меня с моим гуру, 
Пусть буду я словно алмаз, неразделимым навеки.
3.	Когда гуру дает мне работу, какой бы тяжелой ни была ноша, 
Пусть буду я подобен земле, несущей все. 
4.	Когда я вверяю себя гуру, 
Какие бы страдания ни возникали (трудности или проблемы), 
Пусть буду я словно гора, непоколебим.
(Ум не должен быть огорченным или унылым). 
5.	Даже если мне нужно выполнять неприятные задания, 
Пусть буду я словно слуга короля, 
С безмятежным умом. 
6.	Пусть избавлюсь я от гордыни. 
Будучи ниже моего гуру, 
Пусть буду я подобен подметальщику. 
7.	Пусть буду я подобен веревке, радостно удерживающей работу моего гуру,
Какой бы трудной или тяжелой ни была ноша. 
8.	Даже когда гуру критикует, провоцирует или пренебрегает мной, 
Пусть буду я подобен беззлобной собаке, 
Никогда не реагирующей со злобой. 
9.	Пусть буду я словно корабль (переправа), 
Никогда ни в какой момент не огорчающийся 
Прибытию или отправлению к гуру. 
О восхитительный и драгоценный коренной гуру, 
Пожалуйста, благословите меня, чтобы я практиковал таким образом. 
Начиная с этого момента во всех моих последующих жизнях, 
Пусть буду я вверять себя моему гуру таким образом. 

Читая вслух эти слова и размышляя над их значением в уме, вы обретете благоприятные условия для развития умения правильного вверения драгоценному гуру из жизни в жизнь в течение всех ваших последующих жизней. 
Если вы будете служить и проявлять почтение и делать подношения драгоценному гуру с этими девятью установками, даже если вы делаете практику не намеренно, вы будете развивать в себе много добродетельных качеств, накапливать обширные заслуги и быстро достигнете полного просветления.

----------

Vladiimir (01.07.2014), Нико (01.07.2014)

----------


## Юй Кан

Zarina, мне кажется, что текст станет чуть совершеннее, если заменить в нём все "Пусть" на "Да". 
Просто в силу того, что _односложное_ слово из пяти букв (три из которых -- согласные) при этом заменится словом из двух букв. : )
К примеру, вместо "Пусть буду я словно алмаз..." -- "Да буду я словно алмаз...".

----------

Zarina (01.07.2014), Нико (01.07.2014), Фил (01.07.2014)

----------


## Zarina

> Просто в силу того, что _односложное_ слово из пяти букв (три из которых -- согласные) при этом заменится словом из двух букв. : )
> К примеру, вместо "Пусть буду я словно алмаз..." -- "Да буду я словно алмаз...".


и правда! заменю. 
а что Вы думаете по поводу "да буду я словно алмаз"? в английском тексте, на самом деле, не diamond, a vajra. я мало понимаю в буддийских ритуалах и символике, вот и не знаю что может значить "inseparable like vajra" - неразделим как ваджра?

----------


## Нико

Я бы оставила "ваджру" как есть она. "Алмаз" -- это слабоватое сравнение.

----------

Zarina (01.07.2014), Аурум (01.07.2014)

----------


## Юй Кан

> а что Вы думаете по поводу "да буду я словно алмаз"? в английском тексте, на самом деле, не diamond, a vajra. я мало понимаю в буддийских ритуалах и символике, вот и не знаю что может значить "inseparable like vajra" - неразделим как ваджра?


Если рассчитываете, что перевод будут читать, в основном, буддисты, то можно оставить _ваджра_.
Но в идеале, по мне, лучше бы дать сноску от этого термина с примечанием (заодно и сами, кстати, вникните, о чём тут...).
А inseparable сам бы перевёл как "несокрушимый".

И ещё: в этой строке и в аналогичных нужны запятые, одною из каких я выше принебрёг впопыхах : ).

Да буду я, словно ваджра, несокрушимым навеки.
(Мне тут почему-то просится _вовеки_ вместо _навеки_, хотя понимаю, что разница -- почти неощутимая.)
Есть ещё ворох всяких замечаний/уточнений по мелочам... Нужно? : )

----------


## Zarina

> Если рассчитываете, что перевод будут читать, в основном, буддисты, то можно оставить _ваджра_.
> Но в идеале, по мне, лучше бы дать сноску от этого термина с примечанием (заодно и сами, кстати, вникните, о чём тут...).
> А inseparable сам бы перевёл как "несокрушимый".
> 
> И ещё: в этой строке и в аналогичных нужны запятые, одною из каких я выше принебрёг впопыхах : ).
> 
> Да буду я, словно ваджра, несокрушимым навеки.
> (Мне тут почему-то просится _вовеки_ вместо _навеки_, хотя понимаю, что разница -- почти неощутимая.)
> Есть ещё ворох всяких замечаний/уточнений по мелочам... Нужно? : )


Нужно!  :Smilie:  Спасибо. 

Да, "несокрушимый" больше подходит. Я не была уверена насчет запятых. Ниже исправленный текст. 

Я прошу сердечного владыку коренного гуру, 
Кто удивительнее всех будд, 
Пожалуйста, благословите меня, чтобы с великим почтением
Продолжал я вверять себя сведущему владыке гуру во всех моих последующих жизнях. 

Осознав, что правильное вверение себя сердечному владыке гуру,
Который является основой всех благих качеств, -
Это корень счастья и добродетели, 
Да буду я вверяться ему с великим почтением, 
Не отрекаясь от него, даже если это стоит мне жизни. 

Размышляя о важности сведущего гуру,
Да позволю я себе покориться его власти. 
1.	Да буду я, словно послушный сын, 
Вести себя точно в согласии с советами моего гуру. 
2.	Даже когда мары, дурные друзья и подобное 
Пытаются разъединить меня с моим гуру, 
Да буду я, словно ваджра, несокрушимым навеки.
3.	Когда гуру дает мне работу, какой бы тяжелой ни была ноша, 
Да буду я подобен земле, несущей все. 
4.	Когда я вверяю себя гуру, 
Какие бы страдания ни возникали (трудности или проблемы), 
Да буду я, словно гора, непоколебим.
(Ум не должен быть огорченным или унылым). 
5.	Даже если мне нужно выполнять неприятные задания, 
Да будет у меня, словно у слуги короля, 
Безмятежный ум. 
6.	Да избавлюсь я от гордыни. 
Держа себя ниже моего гуру, 
Да буду я подобен подметальщику. 
7.	Да буду я подобен веревке, радостно удерживающей работу моего гуру,
Какой бы трудной или тяжелой ни была ноша. 
8.	Даже когда гуру критикует, провоцирует или пренебрегает мной, 
Да буду я подобен беззлобной собаке, 
Никогда не реагирующей со злобой. 
9.	Да буду я словно корабль (паром), 
Никогда ни в какой момент не буду я огорчаться
Прибытию к гуру или отбыванию от него.

О восхитительный и драгоценный коренной гуру, 
Пожалуйста, благословите меня, чтобы я практиковал таким образом. 
Начиная с этого момента во всех моих последующих жизнях, 
Да буду я таким образом вверять себя моему гуру. 

Читая эти слова вслух и размышляя над их смыслом в уме, вы обретете благоприятные условия для того, чтобы научиться правильно вверять себя драгоценному гуру из жизни в жизнь в течение всех ваших последующих жизней. 
Если вы будете служить и проявлять почтение и делать подношения драгоценному гуру с этими девятью установками, даже если вы будете делать практику не намеренно, вы будете развивать в себе много добродетельных качеств, накапливать обширные заслуги и быстро достигнете полного просветления.

----------


## Vladiimir

Мне бросилось в глаза: "*Будучи* ниже моего гуру". В оригинале - "Holding myself lower than the guru".
Смысл все-таки, как мне кажется, немного не тот. Я бы перевел как тексте, как-нибудь так: "держа себя ниже гуру", "ставя себя ниже гуру" и т.п.

----------


## Vladiimir

Кроме того, я бы был поосторожнее со словом "сведущий". Вот небольшая цитата из (большой) статьи на слово "сведущий" в Новом объяснительном словаре синонимов русского языка:



> ...Кроме того, во всех случаях употребления синонима *сведущий* упор делается на знаниях – информированности, образованности и т.п., а не на практических умениях и практическом профессиональном опыте. Поэтому *сведущий* можно использовать для характеристики человека, информированного в такой области, в которой он профессионально не работает. _Сведущий в музыке человек_ скорее любитель, но не музыкант или композитор; нельзя сказать так и о музыковеде–профессионале. Точно так же нормально словосочетание _стиховед, сведущий в математике_. Между тем *компетентный* всегда характеризует профессионализм именно в той области знаний или деятельности, которой человек занимается как своей основной специальностью...

----------


## Zarina

> Мне бросилось в глаза: "*Будучи* ниже моего гуру". В оригинале - "Holding myself lower than the guru".
> Смысл все-таки, как мне кажется, немного не тот. Я бы перевел как тексте, как-нибудь так: "держа себя ниже гуру", "ставя себя ниже гуру" и т.п.


дословно так и получается - "ставя себя ниже гуру", и я думала об этой версии. "держа себя ниже" больше подходит, здесь имеется в виду, что подметальщик буквально ниже другого, потому что подметает. спасибо.

хорошее русское слово "сведущий" от слова "ведать" - знать, вполне отражает характеристику учителя. в словаре Ожегова говорится, что сведущий означает "специалист", "хорошо осведомленный", "имеющий большие сведения". 
Вы предлагаете "компетентный гуру"?  :Smilie:

----------

Vladiimir (02.07.2014)

----------


## Vladiimir

> хорошее русское слово "сведущий" от слова "ведать" - знать, вполне отражает характеристику учителя. в словаре Ожегова говорится, что сведущий означает "специалист", "хорошо осведомленный", "имеющий большие сведения". 
> Вы предлагаете "компетентный гуру"?


Ну, если бы было просто "гуру", то можно было бы употребить "квалифицированный". В тексте "qualified". Но ведь нужно "владыка гуру"! Тут, пожалуй, соглашусь, что лучше "сведущий" ничего особо не придумаешь!

----------

Нико (02.07.2014)

----------


## Vladiimir

Вот здесь, на мой взгляд, как-то корявенько:




> Читая вслух эти слова и размышляя над их значением в уме, вы обретете благоприятные условия для развития *умения* правильного *вверения* драгоценному гуру из жизни в жизнь в течение всех ваших последующих жизней.


*умение вверения --> умение вверять

----------


## Zarina

> Вот здесь, на мой взгляд, как-то корявенько:
> 
> 
> *умение вверения --> умение вверять


ок, "для развития умения правильно вверять себя драгоценному гуру"

----------


## Нико

> ок, "для развития умения правильно вверять себя драгоценному гуру"


"Для развития навыков нужно вверить себя драгоценному гуру"

----------


## Алексей Л

> 9.	Да буду я словно корабль (паром), 
> Никогда ни в какой момент не буду огорчаться
> Прибытию или отправлению к гуру. _(вот здесь я сначала хотела перевести "встрече и расставанию с гуру", но в англ. варианте имеется в виду функция парома - перевозка). что Вы думаете?_


Имеется в виду ДЛЯ гуру, 

Пусть сделаюсь я похожим на паром
вечно готовый причаливать и отчаливать для Гуру

----------


## Нико

> Имеется в виду ДЛЯ гуру, 
> 
> Пусть сделаюсь я похожим на паром
> вечно готовый причаливать и отчаливать для Гуру


Смешно звучит

Впрочем, кажется, в Ламрим ченмо это уже переведено

----------


## Нико

> Ну, если бы было просто "гуру", то можно было бы употребить "квалифицированный". В тексте "qualified". Но ведь нужно "владыка гуру"! Тут, пожалуй, соглашусь, что лучше "сведущий" ничего особо не придумаешь!


Или "подлинный"

----------

Vladiimir (02.07.2014)

----------


## Алексей Л

> Смешно звучит
> 
> Впрочем, кажется, в Ламрим ченмо это уже переведено


что же смешного?

----------


## Нико

> что же смешного?


Ну коряво звучит: "Причаливать и отчаливать для Гуру". Лучше уж "прибывать и отбывать", хотя тут нужно подумать.

----------


## Алексей Л

> Ну коряво звучит: "Причаливать и отчаливать для Гуру". Лучше уж "прибывать и отбывать", хотя тут нужно подумать.


для парома это допустимо. 

ЗЫ уровень моего английского - свободное владение вплоть до того что я думаю на нем

----------


## Нико

> для парома это допустимо. 
> 
> ЗЫ уровень моего английского - свободное владение вплоть до того что я думаю на нем


Я рада за вас, но "причаливать и отчаливать для гуру" -- это слишком, нет?

----------

Сергей Хос (04.07.2014)

----------


## Карма Палджор

Лучше всего было бы хотя бы тибетский посмотреть. Но видно не судьба

----------


## Нико

> Лучше всего было бы хотя бы тибетский посмотреть. Но видно не судьба


Так я уже намекнула, что Кугявичус это переводил с тибетского, известная же ламримовская вещь)

----------


## Zarina

> Имеется в виду ДЛЯ гуру, 
> 
> Пусть сделаюсь я похожим на паром
> вечно готовый причаливать и отчаливать для Гуру


причаливать для гуру? 
мне кажется, здесь имеется в виду "не огорчаться при встрече (наверное, из-за высоких ожиданий - что гуру встретит с радостью и т.д.) и расставании", то есть предлог *для* , скорее всего, неуместен.

----------


## Zarina

> Так я уже намекнула, что Кугявичус это переводил с тибетского, известная же ламримовская вещь)


сейчас найду!

----------


## Zarina

> "Для развития навыков нужно вверить себя драгоценному гуру"


мне кажется, здесь имеется в виду не развитие навыков, основанных на правильном вверении себя гуру, а на правильном умении вверять себя гуру. 
если дословно: 
*you will have the good fortune to be able to devote yourself correctly to the precious guru*
"у вас будут благоприятные условия для умения правильно вверять себя драгоценному гуру" (без развития)

----------


## Нико

> мне кажется, здесь имеется в виду не развитие навыков, основанных на правильном вверении себя гуру, а на правильном умении вверять себя гуру. 
> если дословно: 
> *you will have the good fortune to be able to devote yourself correctly to the precious guru*
> "у вас будут благоприятные условия для умения правильно вверять себя драгоценному гуру" (без развития)


А, ну да. "У вас хватит удачи, чтобы правильно опереться на драгоценного гуру"

----------


## Zarina

> Так я уже намекнула, что Кугявичус это переводил с тибетского, известная же ламримовская вещь)


спасибо за ссылку на Ламрим! надо возвращаться к нему почаще. 
В русс. варианте: 
*Установка, подобная кораблю*
*Это неутомимость от забот о делах Гуру, каковы бы они ни были.*

И в англ. варианте:
*an attitude like a ferry, means not to tire of deeds for your guru's sake no matter how many times you engage in your guru's activities*.

хорошая зарядка для мозгов - размышление о значении всех этих аналогий, но все мимо!  :Smilie:  

значит, *для* в принципе правильно, но "причаливать и отчаливать для гуру" как-то не очень звучит. может, есть другие варианты?

----------


## Нико

> В русс. варианте: 
> *Установка, подобная кораблю*
> *Это неутомимость от забот о делах Гуру, каковы бы они ни были.*
> 
> И в англ. варианте:
> *an attitude like a ferry, means not to tire of deeds for your guru's sake no matter how many times you engage in your guru's activities*.
> 
> хорошая зарядка для мозгов - размышление о значении всех этих аналогий, но все мимо!  
> 
> значит, *для* в принципе правильно, но "причаливать и отчаливать для гуру" как-то не очень звучит. может, есть другие варианты?


Я написала выше: "прибывать к Гуру и отбывать от него [по его велению]

----------


## Vladiimir

Ну, смысл "быть на побегушках" у гуру. Ходить туда-сюда для него, "как маркитантская лодка".

----------


## Нико

> Ну, смысл "быть на побегушках" у гуру. Ходить туда-сюда для него, "как маркетантская лодка".


ྻНет уж, смысл не такой. Если у вас есть опыт многолетнего общения с гуру, то вы поймёте. Иногда гуру не нужно беспокоить, иногда он нуждается в вас. Как сказано в ламриме, "нужно быть с гуру на подобающем расстоянии. Если слишком близко -- он вас обожжёт. Если слишком далеко -- будет холодно". )

----------


## Zarina

> Я написала выше: "прибывать к Гуру и отбывать от него [по его велению]


9. Пусть буду я словно корабль (переправа), 
 Никогда ни в какой момент не огорчающийся 
 Прибытию к гуру или отбыванию от него

----------


## Нико

> 9. Пусть буду я словно корабль (переправа), 
>  Никогда ни в какой момент не огорчающийся 
>  Прибытию к гуру или отбыванию от него


А где там "не огорчающийся"?

----------


## Zarina

> А где там "не огорчающийся"?


*9. May I be like a (ferry) boat, 
Never upset at any time to come or go for the guru.*

----------


## Нико

> *9. May I be like a (ferry) boat, 
> Never upset at any time to come or go for the guru.*


Пусть меня, будь я лодкой, никогда не расстроит
Прибывание к Гуру или расставание с ним! (Это навскидку)

----------


## Zarina

> Пусть меня, будь я лодкой, никогда не расстроит
> Прибывание к Гуру или расставание с ним! (Это навскидку)


будь я лодкой?!  :Smilie:  нееет, мне кажется, не подойдет

----------


## Zarina

даа, сложная у вас, переводчиков, работа! но очень интересная, особенно, когда есть другие, которые могут посоветовать как улучшить работу. удачи вам, good fortune!

----------


## Нико

> даа, сложная у вас, переводчиков, работа! но очень интересная, особенно, когда есть другие, которые могут посоветовать как улучшить работу. удачи вам, good fortune!


ну тогда на "переправу" можно заменить)))))))) Вы иронизируете?

----------


## Zarina

> А где там "не огорчающийся"?


я вставила другой текст. Вот так думаю нормально: 

9. Да буду я словно корабль (паром), 
 Никогда ни в какой момент не буду я огорчаться
 Прибытию к гуру или отбыванию от него.

----------


## Юй Кан

> *9. May I be like a (ferry) boat, 
> Never upset at any time to come or go for the guru.*


9. Да буду я, словно плот,
Неуклонен, приближаясь к гуру иль от него отдаляясь.

Пояснение: _upset_ имеет значение, прежде всего, "опрокидывание", а уже потом -- "расстройство, огорчение...".
При этом второе значение напрочь не соответствует контексту, тогда как плот (а не лодка : ) -- штука едва ли опрокидываемая.

----------

Альбина (02.07.2014), Нико (02.07.2014)

----------


## Нико

> 9. Да буду я, словно плот,
> Неуклонен, приближаясь к гуру иль от него отдаляясь.
> 
> Пояснение: _upset_ имеет значение, прежде всего, "отпрокидывание", а уже потом -- "расстройство, огорчение...".
> При этом второе значение напрочь не соответствует контексту, тогда как плот (а не лодка : ) -- штука едва ли опрокидываемая.


А, вот это удачно

----------


## Юй Кан

Зарина (ничего, что кириллицей? : ), начал пытаться править Ваш перевод и, как часто бывает, обнаружил, что проще сделать свой, чем править чужой. %)
С другой стороны, Ваш перевод, при всех его неточностях, достаточно прозрачен по общим смыслам...

----------


## Zarina

> ну тогда на "переправу" можно заменить)))))))) Вы иронизируете?


нет, почему же?! это правда. посмотрите на первый текст, а что с ним стало благодаря вашим комментариям. он стал намного лучше! 
а текст-то совсем не сложный, не представляю как вы переводите Дингагу или Дхармакирти, например.

----------


## Нико

> нет, почему же?! это правда. посмотрите на первый текст, а что с ним стало благодаря вашим комментариям. он стал намного лучше! 
> а текст-то совсем не сложный, не представляю как вы переводите Дингагу или Дхармакирти, например.


Ну, как уж получается. Юй Кан молодец!

----------

Юй Кан (02.07.2014)

----------


## Zarina

> 9. Да буду я, словно плот,
> Неуклонен, приближаясь к гуру иль от него отдаляясь.
> 
> Пояснение: _upset_ имеет значение, прежде всего, "опрокидывание", а уже потом -- "расстройство, огорчение...".
> При этом второе значение напрочь не соответствует контексту, тогда как плот (а не лодка : ) -- штука едва ли опрокидываемая.


о да! ведь не может плот или корабль огорчаться. 




> Зарина (ничего, что кириллицей? : ), начал пытаться править Ваш перевод и, как часто бывает, обнаружил, что проще сделать свой, чем править чужой. %)
> С другой стороны, Ваш перевод, при всех его неточностях, достаточно прозрачен по общим смыслам...


позвольте взглянуть на Ваш перевод!

----------


## Алексей Л

> не представляю как вы переводите


А вот так и переводят:
То, что уравнивает все различия,
Называют «карма».

----------


## Юй Кан

> о да! ведь не может плот или корабль огорчаться.


Вот и удивляюсь, почему никто не заметил такой явной (вопиющей!) нестыковки...
Вообще, наверное, это обычная перевоччиская : ) беда (местами -- и моя): бывает, не чувствуешь контекста, стремясь перевести точнее по словам и не видя за деревцами леса.




> позвольте взглянуть на Ваш перевод!


Ой, тогда годить надобно! %)

----------


## Zarina

> Вот и удивляюсь, почему никто не заметил такой явной (вопиющей!) нестыковки...
> Вообще, наверное, это обычная перевоччиская : ) беда (местами -- и моя): бывает, не чувствуешь контекста, стремясь перевести точнее по словам и не видя за деревцами леса.
> 
> 
> Ой, тогда годить надобно! %)


все это мне напоминает "Что? Где? Когда?"  :Smilie:  
ждём-с.

----------


## Алексей Л

> ?


Зариночка, желаю вам развивать в себе добродетельные качества, накапливать обширные заслуги и быстро достичь полного просветления!

----------


## Zarina

> Зариночка, желаю вам развивать в себе добродетельные качества, накапливать обширные заслуги и быстро достичь полного просветления!


И Вам того же, Алексей! сенкс э лот за Зариночку!  :Smilie:

----------

Алексей Л (03.07.2014)

----------


## Юй Кан

> все это мне напоминает "Что? Где? Когда?"  
> ждём-с.


Да не, просто я вот, как говорят, в работе -- не то, чтобы тормоз, но -- ме-е-едленный такой газ!
Пасиб за терпение. : )

----------


## Vladiimir

> о да! ведь не может плот или корабль огорчаться.


Вот именно. И никакой нестыковки нет. Плот не огорчается, хотя и ходит туда-сюда (в любой время) по чей-то прихоти. Пусть я буду таким же, как этот плот.

----------


## Zarina

> Пусть я буду таким же, как этот плот.


да будет так!  :Smilie: 
я тоже так думала, но потом взглянула в словарь и увидела, что "опрокидывать", "переворачивать", на самом деле, самые первые варианты, которые предложены. и только потом "огорчаться" (как переносное значение).  
и еще, здесь ключевым словом является не *огорчение*, а *неутомимость* (мы узнали об этом благодаря подсказке Нико)

----------


## Vladiimir

> да будет так! 
> я тоже так думала, но потом взглянула в словарь и увидела, что "опрокидывать", "переворачивать", на самом деле, самые первые варианты, которые предложены. и только потом "огорчаться" (как переносное значение).  
> и еще, здесь ключевым словом является не *огорчение*, а *неутомимость* (мы узнали об этом благодаря подсказке Нико)


Вы имеете в виду англ. текст из Ламрима?
an *attitude* like a ferry, means not to tire of deeds for your guru's sake no matter how many times you engage in your guru's activities.

Речь об отношении (attitude). О психическом принятии хождения туда-сюда в любое время суток по чьей-то прихоти. Не о физической неутомимости, как я понимаю. Плот и лодка могут рассыпаться и перевернуться. Но разнервничаться, разозлиться они не могут. Хотя все, конечно, может быть.

----------


## Zarina

> Вы имеете в виду англ. текст из Ламрима?
> an *attitude* like a ferry, means not to tire of deeds for your guru's sake no matter how many times you engage in your guru's activities.
> 
> Речь об отношении (attitude). О психическом принятии хождения туда-сюда в любое время суток по чьей-то прихоти. Не о физической неутомимости, как я понимаю. Плот и лодка могут рассыпаться и перевернуться. Но разнервничаться, разозлиться они не могут. Хотя все, конечно, может быть.


нет, как раз имелось в виду - "not to tire of deeds for your guru's sake" - неутомимость, неуклончивость. 
вот именно потому, что они не могут разнервничаться или разозлиться, вариант *с огорчением* отметается.

----------

Vladiimir (02.07.2014)

----------


## Zarina

> 9. Да буду я, словно плот,
> Неуклонен, приближаясь к гуру иль от него отдаляясь.
> 
> Пояснение: _upset_ имеет значение, прежде всего, "опрокидывание", а уже потом -- "расстройство, огорчение...".
> При этом второе значение напрочь не соответствует контексту, тогда как плот (а не лодка : ) -- штука едва ли опрокидываемая.


у меня сомнения по поводу плота. там ведь не стоит raft. и потом "плот" какое-то не очень надежное сооружение, особенно когда мы говорим о приближении или отдалении. 
я думаю, что "неуклонен" очень подходит по смыслу, поскольку если не перевернут, то неуклонен. но тогда вместо "плота", надо "корабль": 

Да буду я, словно корабль,
Неуклонен, приближаясь к гуру иль от него отдаляясь.

Тем более, что в Ламриме (русс.) используется аналогия с кораблем  :Smilie:

----------


## Нико

> у меня сомнения по поводу плота. там ведь не стоит raft. и потом "плот" какое-то не очень надежное сооружение, особенно когда мы говорим о приближении или отдалении. 
> я думаю, что "неуклонен" очень подходит по смыслу, поскольку если не перевернут, то неуклонен. но тогда вместо "плота", надо "корабль": 
> 
> Да буду я, словно корабль,
> Неуклонен, приближаясь к гуру иль от него отдаляясь.
> 
> Тем более, что в Ламриме (русс.) используется аналогия с кораблем


Ну и пусть "корабль" будет тогда.

----------


## Zarina

> Ну и пусть "корабль" будет тогда.


и счастливого ему плавания!  :Smilie:  

я поняла одну важную вещь: 
эти великие учителя сочиняли/ют молитвы на основе точных наблюдений. снимаю шляпу перед ними.

----------

Нико (02.07.2014)

----------


## Нико

> и счастливого ему плавания!  
> 
> я поняла одну важную вещь: 
> эти великие учителя сочиняли/ют молитвы на основе точных наблюдений. снимаю шляпу перед ними.


Тем более лама Тхубтен Еше.

----------


## Zarina

> Тем более лама Тхубтен Еше.


конечно! 
но перевод с тибетского сделан Ламой Сопой Ринпоче. а написал ее нигмапинский лама Шабкар Цогдрук Рангдрол  :Smilie:  
http://www.hermitary.com/articles/shabkar.html

----------


## Zarina

кстати, как вы переводите self-cherishing - себялюбие? 
self-grasping - цепляние за "я", помню из Ламрима.

----------


## Юй Кан

Зарина, сам исхожу из контекста и личной логики : ), полагая, что тибетцы были и являются, скажем так, нечастыми мореплавателями... Оттого -- именно скромный, но не виляющий плот, а не солидный и остойчивый, как, кажись, говорят мореходы : ), корабль.
Ну, а так -- по вкусу, конечно. : ) Каждый ведь кроит текст на свой лад, правда?

----------


## Нико

> Зарина, сам исхожу из контекста и личной логики : ), полагая, что тибетцы были и являются, скажем так, нечастыми мореплавателями... Оттого -- именно скромный, но не виляющий плот, а не солидный и остойчивый, как, кажись, говорят мореходы : ), корабль.
> Ну, а так -- по вкусу, конечно. : ) Каждый ведь кроит текст на свой лад, правда?


С другой стороны, мне не попадались истории, когда тибетцы ездили куда-то на плотах. Они намного практичнее, чем думается.

----------


## Юй Кан

> С другой стороны, мне не попадались истории, когда тибетцы ездили куда-то на плотах. Они намного практичнее, чем думается.


С третьей стороны -- цитата навскидку (сам не ожидал, честно-честно! : ):

Мое плавание вниз по реке должно было совершиться на зака то есть на плоту из козьих или бычьих мехов, которые в этих местах обычно служат для переправ через реки и плавания вниз по течению. Они обычно состоят из шестнадцати мехов, которые надуваются и привязываются к деревянной раме, связанной из прутьев и кольев. Команда этого необычайного судна состоит обыкновенно из четырех человек, которых называют закваллахами; они вооружены небольшими шестами, которые служат им для того, чтобы направлять плот.
По горным потокам Тибета

----------


## Юй Кан

В общем, в свете новых открытий:

Да буду я, словно зака [с шестнадцатью туго надутыми мехами],
Неуклонен, приближаясь к гуру иль от него отдаляясь.
Ура? : )

----------


## Нико

> В общем, в свете новых открытий:
> 
> Да буду я, словно зака [с шестнадцатью туго надутыми мехами],
> Неуклонен, приближаясь к гуру иль от него отдаляясь.
> Ура? : )


Не ура

----------


## Zarina

> В общем, в свете новых открытий:
> 
> Да буду я, словно зака [с шестнадцатью туго надутыми мехами],
> Неуклонен, приближаясь к гуру иль от него отдаляясь.
> Ура? : )


LOL! зака! 
а по поводу кораблей, так они ж путешествовали в Индию, наверное? 
кто там просил тибетский текст?  :Smilie:  и не зря.

----------


## Нико

> LOL! зака! 
> а по поводу кораблей, так они ж путешествовали в Индию, наверное? 
> кто там просил тибетский текст?  и не зря.


А кто там по морю мог путешествовать из Тибета в Индию?

----------


## Zarina

> Зарина, сам исхожу из контекста и личной логики : ), полагая, что тибетцы были и являются, скажем так, нечастыми мореплавателями... Оттого -- именно скромный, но не виляющий плот, а не солидный и остойчивый, как, кажись, говорят мореходы : ), корабль.
> Ну, а так -- по вкусу, конечно. : ) Каждый ведь кроит текст на свой лад, правда?


Вы скроите его очень оригинально, если используете "зака".
Где Ваш текст? Я практикую терпение...  :Smilie:

----------


## Zarina

> А кто там по морю мог путешествовать из Тибета в Индию?


когда они были в Индии, скорее всего, видели корабли - имелось в виду

----------


## Нико

> Вы скроите его очень оригинально, если используете "зака".
> Где Ваш текст? Я практикую терпение...


Да успокойтесь уже на "корабле")

----------


## Zarina

> Да успокойтесь уже на "корабле")


уж больно любопытно как *Юн Кай*  переведет эту строчку

----------


## Юй Кан

> Не ура


Ну канеш, смешная несмешливая Нико! : )

*Лодки* — это лучший способ добраться куда-либо, особенно если вы Малыш Кнютт и хотите произвести впечатление.
А Юй Кан, как оказалось, -- не молодец, а так -- угадал чуть-чуть : ))

----------


## Нико

> Ну канеш, смешная несмешливая Нико! : )
> 
> *Лодки* — это лучший способ добраться куда-либо, особенно если вы Малыш Кнютт и хотите произвести впечатление.
> А Юй Кан, как оказалось, -- не молодец, а так -- угадал чуть-чуть : ))


Ну ладно, средний вариант между кораблём и плотом -- это лодка. Как я и предлагала выше, кажется))))) Вы всё равно молодец. )

----------


## Zarina

> Ну ладно, средний вариант между кораблём и плотом -- это лодка.


вот так и делается коллективный перевод!  :Big Grin:

----------

Нико (02.07.2014)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Ну ладно, средний вариант между кораблём и плотом -- это лодка. Как я и предлагала выше, кажется))))) Вы всё равно молодец. )


"Иногда всё, что нужно сделать, чтобы успокоить кого-то, это напомнить ему, что вы — молодец рядом?" : ))

----------

Нико (02.07.2014)

----------


## Zarina

Я сдаюсь. 

*9. May I be like a (ferry) boat, 
Never upset at any time to come or go for the guru.* 

9. Да буду я неутомим словно _(паром)_ корабль,
Приближаясь к гуру или отдаляясь от него.

----------


## Нико

> Я сдаюсь. 
> 
> *9. May I be like a (ferry) boat, 
> Never upset at any time to come or go for the guru.* 
> 
> 9. Да буду я неутомим словно _(паром)_ корабль,
> Приближаясь к гуру или отдаляясь от него.



Да буду я неутомимым кораблём,
Приближаясь к гуру
Или отдаляясь от него.

----------


## Zarina

> Да буду я неутомимым кораблём,
> Приближаясь к гуру
> Или отдаляясь от него.


в оригинале *"like"*

----------


## Нико

> в оригинале *"like"*


Забейте на оригинал уже. Это всё равно не оригинал

----------


## Zarina

> Забейте на оригинал уже. Это всё равно не оригинал


ну ладно, оставим "оригинал", но ведь "да буду я неутомимым кораблем" некорректно, надо, чтобы было сравнение с неутомимым кораблем - "как", "словно", "подобно".

----------


## Нико

> ну ладно, оставим "оригинал", но ведь "да буду я неутомимым кораблем" некорректно, надо, чтобы было сравнение с неутомимым кораблем - "как", "словно", "подобно".


Не всегда нужно это.

----------


## Юй Кан

*СОВЕРШЕНСТВОВАНИЕ В ПРЕДАННОСТИ ГУРУ С ДЕВЯТЬЮ УСТАНОВКАМИ*
Это моление было составлено ламой, обретшим высокие духовные достижения, Шабкаром Цогдрук Рангдролом.
Перевод на англ. — лама Сопа Ринпоче.
Записано Лилиан Тоо и досточтимой Тубтен Декёнг (дост. Ценла) в Качое Дечен Линг, Аптос, Калифорния в феврале 1999 года. 
Редактирование — Ник Рибуш и дост. Констанс Миллер.
Идея перевода — Zarina.
Перевод с англ на русск. — Юй Кан.

Обращаюсь к сострадательному повелителю, коренному гуру, 
Более дивному, нежели все будды: 
«Молю, благослови меня быть преданным искушённому [в Знании] повелителю-гуру
С превеликим почтением во всех моих будущих жизнях.

Благодаря осознанию, что верная преданность добрейшему повелителю-гуру, 
Основой служащему всех благих качеств, 
Является корнем счастья и добродетели, 
Я буду предан ему с превеликим почтением, 
Не покидая его даже при угрозе утраты жизни.

Размышляя о значимости искушённого [в Знании] гуру, 
Да буду способен я подчиняться его власти.

1. Да буду я, подобно послушному сыну,
Вести себя лишь согласно советам гуру.

2. Даже коль демоны, неблагие друзья и подобные им
Будут пытаться меня отлучить от гуру,
Да буду я, ваджре подобно, несокрушимым.

3. Коль гуру мне вверит работу, пусть самую тягостную,
Да буду земле я подобен, всё выдерживающей.

4. Коль я предаю себя гуру,
Какие страданья-невзгоды со мной ни случились бы,
Да буду я, подобно горе, невозмутимым.

5. И даже коль исполнять придётся наказы, мне неприятные,
Да буду я, подобно служителю царскому,
Ум сохранять бесстрастным.

6. Да буду я избавляться от гордости,
Ставя себя всегда ниже гуру,
Подобно уборщику мусора.

7. Да буду я подобен верёвке, скрепляющей радостно труд моего гуру,
Сколь бы тяжкой и сложной ни была ноша.

8. Даже коль гуру порицает меня, раздражает либо мною пренебрегает,
Да буду я, подобно миролюбивому псу,
Отвечать на это беззлобно.

9. Да буду я неколебимым, подобно плоту, 
Приближаясь к гуру либо за ним следуя.

О славный и драгоценный мой коренной гуру, 
Молю, благослови меня совершенствоваться именно так.
Да буду я ныне и во всех моих будущих жизнях, 
Способен именно так быть преданным гуру».
Произнося эти слова и размышляя над их значением, вы обретёте благие условия для правильного вверения себя драгоценному гуру из жизни в жизнь во всех ваших будущих жизнях. Если вы прислуживаете драгоценному гуру, почитаете его и делаете ему подношения с девятью этими установками, даже следуя этому не намеренно, вы разовьёте множество благих качеств, накопите обширные заслуги и быстро достигните полного просветления.

----------

Vladiimir (03.07.2014), Zarina (03.07.2014), Нико (04.07.2014)

----------


## Zarina

оо мне нравится! но мне нравится и "наш" совместный с Вами, Нико, Владимиром и Алексеем перевод!  :Smilie:  наверное, даже больше из-за моего в нем участия. как же без привязанности? 

Про веревку и миролюбивого пса Вы, конечно, хорошо придумали!  :Smilie: 
а вот про уборщика мусора я бы подумала... 
СПАСИБО!

----------

Vladiimir (03.07.2014), Юй Кан (03.07.2014)

----------


## Юй Кан

Там ещё занудски : ) уточнился нюанс с _to come or go for the guru_, где _go for_ переводится как "идти за", а не "уходить от". Отчего и со смыслом, по мне, тут стало прозрачнее...

----------


## Zarina

> Там ещё занудски : ) уточнился нюанс с _to come or go for the guru_, где _go for_ переводится как "идти за", а не "уходить от". Отчего и со смыслом, по мне, тут стало прозрачнее...


да, у меня были сомнения по поводу for. 

меня немного смущает "невозмутимая гора"

----------


## Юй Кан

Странно, что не прониклись : ) сборщиком мусора. 
Лир. герой этого моления, избавляющийся от гордости/самомнения, уподобляет их мусору, а себя -- _склонённому_ (перед гуру) сборщику мусора.

Невозмутимый -- как гора/подобно горе. Чего не так? : )
А радостная верёвка тогда отчего не напрягает? : ))

----------

Zarina (03.07.2014)

----------


## Zarina

> Странно, что не пониклись : ) сборщиком мусора. 
> Лир. герой этого моления, избавляющийся от гордости/самомнения, уподобляет их мусору, а себя -- _склонённому_ (перед гуру) сборщику мусора.
> 
> Невозмутимый -- как гора/подобно горе. Чего не так? : )
> А радостная верёвка тогда отчего не напрягает? : ))


хаха. радостная веревка мне больше нравится! 
sweeper - ведь от глагола to sweep - подметать. а для чистильшика мусора есть garbageman. хотя Ваше объяснение об избавлении от мусора - гордости и т.д., отлично отражает отношение к гуру. 

все, мне больше нечего сказать!  :Smilie:  
еще раз, спасибо, спасибо и спасибо. кстати, можете выслать свой перевод dr. Nick, который руководит Lama Yeshe Wisdom Archive. он будет рад.

----------

Юй Кан (03.07.2014)

----------


## Юй Кан

> все, мне больше нечего сказать!  
> еще раз, спасибо, спасибо и спасибо. кстати, можете выслать свой перевод dr. Nick, который руководит Lama Yeshe Wisdom Archive. он будет рад.


Спасибо и Вам: на добром слове. : )
А что до этого перевода, то он (как и все мои) -- для свободного/некоммерческого распространения.
И поскольку я не последователь ТБ, то доверяю вам самостоятельно распорядиться пересылкой этого текста туда, куда сочтёте нужным.

----------


## Нико

> *СОВЕРШЕНСТВОВАНИЕ В ПРЕДАННОСТИ ГУРУ С ДЕВЯТЬЮ УСТАНОВКАМИ*
> Это моление было составлено ламой, обретшим высокие духовные достижения, Шабкаром Цогдрук Рангдролом.
> Перевод на англ. — лама Сопа Ринпоче.
> Записано Лилиан Тоо и досточтимой Тубтен Декёнг (дост. Ценла) в Качое Дечен Линг, Аптос, Калифорния в феврале 1999 года. 
> Редактирование — Ник Рибуш и дост. Констанс Миллер.
> Идея перевода — Zarina.
> Перевод с англ на русск. — Юй Кан.
> 
> Обращаюсь к сострадательному повелителю, коренному гуру, 
> ...


Отлично, Юй Кан! Только одно замечание: к Гуру, как и к Богу,обращаются на "Ты".

----------


## Юй Кан

> Отлично, Юй Кан! Только одно замечание: к Гуру, как и к Богу,обращаются на "Ты".


Ну, я-то старался не утратить звание "молодца", но как раз это... %)
В последнюю очередь озадачился, что перевёл всё _по привычке, как в сутрах -- к Будде,_ с обращением на "ты", а потом решил, что... вдруг какой тибетский гуру, понимающий по-русски, да обидится?! Вот и заменил. Пускай уж лучше обижаются на почтительное "Вы", какое не так обидно! : )

----------


## Нико

> Ну, я-то старался не утратить звание "молодца", но как раз это... %)
> В последнюю очередь озадачился, что перевёл всё _по привычке, как в сутрах -- к Будде,_ с обращением на "ты", а потом решил, что... вдруг какой тибетский гуру, понимающий по-русски, да обидится?! Вот и заменил. Пускай уж лучше обижаются на почтительное "Вы", какое не так обидно! : )


Расскажу об одном открытии: в тибетском языке к Будде и к гуру обращаются: "кьё", т.е. ты, а не "вы".

----------

Юй Кан (05.07.2014)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Расскажу об одном открытии: в тибетском языке к Будде и к гуру обращаются: "кьё", т.е. ты, а не "вы".


Не для закрытия, но...
Ещё не встречал будд. текстов, где к будде обращаются на "Вы". 
Но вот автохтонно тибетских просто не читаю, так что -- мои извинения всем пострадавшим: за "Вы".
И я больш не буду, честно-честно! %)

----------

Нико (03.07.2014)

----------


## Zarina

"Перевернутая лодка" не давала мне покоя, и я решила посмотреть на комментарии к Ламриму "Steps on the Path to Enlightenment", данные Геше Сопой. Согласно ему: 
*Now a boat - let's say a ferry that crosses a big river - does not get tired, bored, or upset, even though it must make the same crossing over and over again, day and night.* 
Таким образом, идея о "перевернутой лодке-корабле-плоте" не является корректной, хотя она очень поэтична и красива.

По поводу других аналогий:
Энтузиазм и радость вовлечения в дела гуру в молитве отождествляются с "радостной веревкой"  :Smilie: , в Ламриме используется слово "foundation", а в комментариях Геше Сопы - "a vehicle". 
Также у меня были сомнения по поводу алмаза и ваджры, в молитве и комментариях Геше Сопы используется слово "vajra", в то время как в Ламриме "diamond". То есть оба слова являются аналогиями неразрушимости. 

В комментариях Геше Сопы по поводу установки как у sweeper говорится, что тибетское слово "chagdarwa" означает "чистильщик" или "подметальщик". Упоминаются гордыня и тщеславие как "мусор", от которого надо избавиться.

----------

Vladiimir (04.07.2014)

----------


## Zarina

о! и по поводу coming and going for the guru, Геше Сопа пишет:
...whatever you have to do for your teacher, whether it means coming to meet him or *going away to do something for him*, should not make you become upset, discouraged, or angry

----------

Vladiimir (04.07.2014)

----------


## Алексей Л

> оо мне нравится! но мне нравится и "наш" совместный с Вами, Нико, Владимиром и Алексеем перевод!  наверное, даже больше из-за моего в нем участия. как же без привязанности?


просто у вас красивый почерк  :Smilie:

----------


## Сергей Хос

Мне почему-то кажется, что смысл там иной:

Да смогу я ради моего гуру
Стать неутомимым лодочником
Перевозящим скитальцев
Через стремительный поток сансары

или типа того.

А вообще, переводить такие вещи только с английского, не глядя в оригинал (а лучше - плюс традиционный комментарий) - только время терять.
Ну или в лучшем случае можно сделать из этого упражнение в риторике. Но никогда не будешь уверен, что смысл тобой передан верно.

----------

Нико (04.07.2014)

----------


## Vladiimir

> Мне почему-то кажется, что смысл там иной:
> 
> Да смогу я ради моего гуру
> Стать неутомимым лодочником
> Перевозящим скитальцев
> Через стремительный поток сансары


Там реально написано "ходить туда-сюда для гуру", т.е. по сути быть "у него на побегушках". В любое время! "В любое время" - один из ключевых моментов для понимания смысла. И подобно лодке не раздражаться (лодка в любых условиях не сможет разозлиться!), если гуру будет в любое дня и ночи будет постоянно призывать к себе и отправлять куда-то с поручениями.

----------

Сергей Хос (04.07.2014)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Там реально написано "ходить туда-сюда для гуру"


Если смысл действительно таков, вовсе не обязательно использовать те же метафорические ряды, что есть в исходном тексте.
Точнее, если мы делаем научный перевод, то надо сохранять исходные метафоры и делать подробный справочный аппарат с разъяснениями.
А если перевод художественный, достаточно передать ту же мысль своими словами, пусть там и не будет никаких лодок.
Такова методика перевода, на мой взгляд.

----------

Vladiimir (04.07.2014)

----------


## Vladiimir

> Если смысл действительно таков, вовсе не обязательно использовать те же метафорические ряды, что есть в исходном тексте.
> Точнее, если мы делаем научный перевод, то надо сохранять исходные метафоры и делать подробный справочный аппарат с разъяснениями.
> А если перевод художественный, достаточно передать ту же мысль своими словами, пусть там и не будет никаких лодок.
> Такова методика перевода, на мой взгляд.


Но сначала нужно проанализировать текст и понять его точный смысл. Если соответствующая метафора при переводе будет непонятной или по другим причинам неприемлемой, то разумеется нужно найти другую.

----------

Сергей Хос (04.07.2014)

----------


## Юй Кан

Как говорится у К. Воннегута, "Пояснения автора всегда помогают". : )
Применительно к этому тексту -- особенно, ибо, что касается "прихода и ухода", сказано на англ. невнятно: допускает несколько прочтений. 
И что касается варианта _go for_ как "уходить от", так тут нужно внятно уточнить: по какой причине не следует волноваться/колебаться/огорчаться, если чуть выше сказано, каким _несокрушимым_ надо быть, коль разлучают с гуру (т.е., вынуждают _уходить_ от него), а тут -- шагай от -- без уныния в любое время и любую погоду. %)
Что до "неутомимого лодочника ради гуру", то это уже явная креативная вольность: в силу неспособности переводчика дать перевод более точный/близкий к тексту. Ничего страшного, конечно : ), но такого надобно стараться избегать.

----------


## Нико

> Как говорится у К. Воннегута, "Пояснения автора всегда помогают". : )
> Применительно к этому тексту -- особенно, ибо, что касается "прихода и ухода", сказано на англ. невнятно, ибо допускает несколько прочтений. 
> И что касается варианта _go for_ как "уходить от", так тут нужно уточнить: по какой причине не следует волноваться/колебаться/огорчаться, если чуть выше сказано, каким _несокрушимым_ надо быть, коль разлучают с гуру (т.е., вынуждают _уходить_ от него), а тут -- шагай от -- без уныния в любое время и любую погоду. %)
> Что до "неутомимого лодочника ради гуру", то это уже явная креативная вольность: в силу неспособности переводчика дать перевод более точный/близкий к тексту. Ничего страшного, конечно : ), но такого надобно стараться избегать.


Вспомнился "паромщик". А ничего ведь в этом контексте.

----------


## Vladiimir

> Как говорится у К. Воннегута, "Пояснения автора всегда помогают". : )


Я и раньше говорил, до пояснений - не слушали.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Я и раньше говорил, до пояснений - не слушали.


Полистал: первым об этом, всё же, сказал Алексей Л. Но и он, и Вы -- _не авторы_... %)

----------


## Vladiimir

> Полистал: первым об этом, всё же, сказал Алексей Л. Но и он, и Вы -- _не авторы_... %)


Да, но я подробней раскрыл именно смысл, интерпретировал его. Я на нем настаивал. *Алексей Л.* раньше дал хороший, верный перевод. Не спорю. Но еще раньше тогда уж и *Zarina*, вполне правильно поняла, что речь об "огорчениях", о "раздражении" от таких приходов-уходов. Я начал настаивать, когда "крен" пошел не в ту сторону, когда начали "исправлять". А когда был нормальный перевод, что там говорить? Все было нормально.

----------


## Zarina

> Мне почему-то кажется, что смысл там иной:
> 
> Да смогу я ради моего гуру
> Стать неутомимым лодочником
> Перевозящим скитальцев
> Через стремительный поток сансары
> 
> или типа того.
> 
> ...


очень красиво! но не в связи с этим текстом. 
Вы правы, мы поупражнялись в риторике, и думаю, что это пошло на пользу, потому что в конце концов я посмотрела на традиционные комментарии - как и советовала Нико и др  :Smilie:

----------


## Vladiimir

> А вообще, переводить такие вещи только с английского, не глядя в оригинал (а лучше - плюс традиционный комментарий) - только время терять.
> Ну или в лучшем случае можно сделать из этого упражнение в риторике. Но никогда не будешь уверен, что смысл тобой передан верно.


Ну, если надо переводить, то куда деваться? И, вообще, нужно различать задачи перевода: (a) реконструировать тибетский текст на основе английского или (b) перевести перевод. Если переводить конкретный перевод, то тут и выбора нет. Нужно переводить по тексту. Если, к примеру, "ваджра" не переведена, то нужно так и оставить! Постараться сохранить особенности перевода - англ. по-видимому, не родной для автора. На английском, в оригинале, тоже не очень уж "возвышенный и гладкий стиль" - "qualified lord guru"... Так на мой взгляд и нужно передавать, если цель - перевести перевод.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Вспомнился "паромщик". А ничего ведь в этом контексте.


В исходном англ. переводе упомянуто беспечальное : ) траспортное средство, предназначенное для перемещения по воде, и нет там никаких "лодочников" или "паромщиков" (как и "скитальцев" : )...
А вот невнятица -- есть. Не только в этой строфе.

----------


## Gakusei

Поупражняюсь и я:


Взываю к доброму господину коренному наставнику,
дивнейшему всех будд:
благослови же меня на всецелую преданность умудрённому господину наставнику
с благоговением во всех грядущих жизнях.

Сознавая, что должная преданность доброму господину наставнику,
началу всех благих качеств,
есть корень счастья и добродетели,
я буду предан ему с благоговением
и не оставлю его даже ценой своей жизни.

Памятуя важность умудрённого наставника,
да предам я себя его власти.

1. Да стану я, словно послушный сын,
поступать по совету наставника.

2. Даже когда бесы, недобрые друзья и иже с ними
постараются разлучить меня с наставником,
да буду я неразделим с ним, как ваджра неразделима.

3. Когда наставник вверит мне работу, какова бы ни была её тяжесть,
да буду я, словно земля, что всё выносит. 

4. Когда я предам себя наставнику,
при любых мытарствах
да буду я, словно гора, неколебим.

5. Даже если придётся исполнять тягостные дела,
да буду я словно царский слуга,
не знающий сомнений.

6. Да оставлю я гордость,
держа себя ниже наставника,
подобен метельщику.

7. Да буду я, словно вязанка, вмещать труды наставника,
сколь бы неудобной и тяжкой ни была ноша.

8. Даже когда наставник бранит, подзуживает или презирает меня,
да буду я, словно беззлобный пёс,
отвечать без злобы.

9. Да буду я, словно паром,
всегда готовый прибыть или отбыть ради наставника.

О славный и драгоценный коренной наставник,
благослови же меня на такую жизнь.
Отныне и во всех грядущих жизнях
да буду я так предан наставнику.

----------

Vladiimir (04.07.2014)

----------


## Нико

> Поупражняюсь и я:
> 
> 
> Взываю к доброму господину коренному наставнику,
> дивнейшему всех будд:
> благослови же меня на всецелую преданность умудрённому господину наставнику
> с благоговением во всех грядущих жизнях.
> 
> Сознавая, что должная преданность доброму господину наставнику,
> ...


Чё за "господин"? В тибетском есть термин "кьябгён", "Наставник и Прибежище".

----------


## Gakusei

> Чё за "господин"? В тибетском есть термин "кьябгён", "Наставник и Прибежище".


Тибетского не знаю, переводил с английского, а на английском lord.

----------


## Нико

> Тибетского не знаю, переводил с английского, а на английском lord.


Lord -- །это некорректно. "Владыка" можно, но не "господин".

----------


## Gakusei

> Lord -- །это некорректно. "Владыка" можно, но не "господин".


Где владыка, там и господин  :Smilie:  А в сочетании с "добрый" привычнее звучит именно "господин".

----------

Vladiimir (04.07.2014)

----------


## Нико

> Где владыка, там и господин  А в сочетании с "добрый" привычнее звучит именно "господин".


Нет "господинов" в общении с учиетелем. Это как " я -- раб" получается. А мы не рабы. Рабы -- не мы.

----------


## Gakusei

> Нет "господинов" в общении с учиетелем. Это как " я -- раб" получается. А мы не рабы. Рабы -- не мы.


Нико, владыка и господин синонимы  :Smilie:   К Иисусу тоже обращались "мой господин".
Да и в европах в школах обращаются "господин учитель".

----------


## Нико

> Нико, владыка и господин синонимы   К Иисусу тоже обращались "мой господин".
> Да и в европах в школах обращаются "господин учитель".


Не устоялся "господин" в русских переводах. Это как "Господь".

----------


## Нико

> "Перевернутая лодка" не давала мне покоя, и я решила посмотреть на комментарии к Ламриму "Steps on the Path to Enlightenment", данные Геше Сопой. Согласно ему: 
> *Now a boat - let's say a ferry that crosses a big river - does not get tired, bored, or upset, even though it must make the same crossing over and over again, day and night.* 
> Таким образом, идея о "перевернутой лодке-корабле-плоте" не является корректной, хотя она очень поэтична и красива.
> 
> По поводу других аналогий:
> Энтузиазм и радость вовлечения в дела гуру в молитве отождествляются с "радостной веревкой" , в Ламриме используется слово "foundation", а в комментариях Геше Сопы - "a vehicle". 
> Также у меня были сомнения по поводу алмаза и ваджры, в молитве и комментариях Геше Сопы используется слово "vajra", в то время как в Ламриме "diamond". То есть оба слова являются аналогиями неразрушимости. 
> 
> В комментариях Геше Сопы по поводу установки как у sweeper говорится, что тибетское слово "chagdarwa" означает "чистильщик" или "подметальщик". Упоминаются гордыня и тщеславие как "мусор", от которого надо избавиться.


А где там "перевёрнутая" написана? А "чистильщика" не надо, очень напоминает один фильм Бессона.)))

----------


## Zarina

> А где там "перевёрнутая" написана? А "чистильщика" не надо, очень напоминает один фильм Бессона.)))


Юй Кан говорил о переводе "upset boat" как "перевернутой лодки", но потом она стала "неколебимым плотом", поскольку 
"тибетцы не могли быть мореплавателями, у них были зазы из козьих шкур"  :Smilie: 
согласна, мне кажется, "подметальщик" звучит лучше, тем более, как говаривал один мой гуру "утро нужно начинать с приведения в порядок своей планеты". смиренно.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Юй Кан говорил о переводе "upset boat" как "перевернутой лодки", но потом она стала "неколебимым плотом", поскольку 
> "тибетцы не могли быть мореплавателями, у них были зазы из козьих шкур"


Обманывать (в т.ч. -- себя) не-хо-ро-шо.
Вот что говорил Юй Кан:



> 9. Да буду я, словно плот,
> Неуклонен, приближаясь к гуру иль от него отдаляясь.
> 
> Пояснение: _upset_ имеет значение, прежде всего, "опрокидывание", а уже потом -- "расстройство, огорчение...".
> При этом второе значение напрочь не соответствует контексту, тогда как плот (а не лодка : ) -- штука едва ли опрокидываемая.

----------


## Нико

> Обманывать (в т.ч. -- себя) не-хо-ро-шо.
> Вот что говорил Юй Кан:


Да пусть будет "неколебимый плот, прибывающий и убывающий" уже)))))))))

----------


## Юй Кан

> Да пусть будет "неколебимый плот, прибывающий и убывающий" уже)))))))))


И пусть! Я ж не против, чтобы каждый перевёл себе самому так, как он считает наиболее полезным, как минимум, для себя.
А исправить свой перевод мну уже просто так не удастся: истёк срок его редактирования. Вот. : )

----------

Антон Соносон (09.07.2014)

----------


## Нико

> И пусть! Я ж не против, чтобы каждый перевёл себе самому так, как он считает наиболее полезным, как минимум, для себя.
> А исправить свой перевод мну уже просто так не удастся: истёк срок его редактирования. Вот. : )


Срок редактирования может длиться  годами, умоляю вас)))))

----------


## Юй Кан

> Срок редактирования может длиться  годами, умоляю вас)))))


Это ж нужно теребить Валерия, чего мну ну никак не хочется, ибо оно, полагаю, не принципиально: в теме всё уже обстоятельно разобрали, в т.ч. и то, что плот, местами, не хуже лодки, как хрен -- редьки : ), а причаливать и отчаливать -- не хуже, чем приходить и следовать... Уж не говоря о том, что про неприятные поручения, какие надобно исполнять безропотно, сказано отдельной строфой.

----------


## Нико

> Это ж нужно теребить Валерия, чего мну ну никак не хочется, ибо оно, полагаю, не принципиально: в теме всё уже обстоятельно разобрали, в т.ч. и то, что плот, местами, не хуже лодки, как хрен -- редьки : ), а причаливать и отчаливать -- не хуже, чем приходить и следовать... Уж не говоря о том, что про неприятные поручения, какие надобно исполнять безропотно, сказано отдельной строфой.


Ну это базовый текст по гуру-йоге же. Можно и продолжить..... Тем более, мне сейчас от ламы Сопы Ринпоче книга по теме пришла.

----------

Zarina (09.07.2014)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Ну это базовый текст по гуру-йоге же. Можно и продолжить..... Тем более, мне сейчас от ламы Сопы Ринпоче книга по теме пришла.


Кому нужно -- пускай продолжит? : )

----------


## Zarina

> Обманывать (в т.ч. -- себя) не-хо-ро-шо.
> Вот что говорил Юй Кан:


да, я была не очень точна. но общий смысл-то я передала. все начиналось с чего-то "перевернутого". ок, если лодка перевернута, то она никуда не приплывет. Вы каким-то образом пришли к выводу, что это "плот". я привела авторитетные источники, где говорится о "корабле". 
как Вы и заметили, каждый кроит текст по-своему. хотя "мой" перевод я считаю коллективным трудом, и Вы принимали в этом активное участие, но только Ваша версия о "плоте", к сожалению, не корректна. но как я уже упомянула несколько раз - она интересная  :Smilie:  как и многие другие мысли, которыми Вы делились.

----------

Антон Соносон (09.07.2014)

----------

